# Wii U or New 3ds?



## falcon64z8 (Mar 28, 2015)

First world problem here, I currently own a good gaming PC and a regular 3ds.  I currently have enough to afford one system at the moment and just wanted to see what everyone recommends.  I mainly want a New 3ds mainly to play on a larger screen and majora's mask because I have never play that game.  Also, a Wii U for Wind Waker, which I never played, and the new zelda coming out in the near future.  Which one would you guys pick? 

P.S. or a new graphics card


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 28, 2015)

Considering the delay on Zelda now, probably better to go with a New 3DS. You
Might have a lot of time to end up saving up again for a Wii u for the new Zelda by the time it comes out.


----------



## aofelix (Mar 29, 2015)

Wii U. mario kart, smash bros, wonderful 101, wind waker hd, super mario 3d world, donkey kong, bayonetta 1+2 and then party games like nintendoland etc.

get a new graphics card when the next gen or next next gen of nvidia drops. for now, i'd wait.

i could probably play smash online 1v1 exclusively if i had to do. it has a lot of depth and is really fun. the Wii U just offers experiences gaming PCs don't.

I wouldn't invest in a new card as game development is changing radically over the next year or 2 with the transition to next gen consoles.





new 3DS = xenoblade chronicles. however since u have a gaming PC, u can just dolphin it 1080p.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Mar 29, 2015)

Get WiiU


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 29, 2015)

New 3DS will open the path for a few exclusive games, and some nice hard ware. 

WiiU has a solid amt of games already available and you can't play them any other way. 

WiiU imo is better, new 3DS next, then graphics card last.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 29, 2015)

If you had to choose, the N3DS will possibly be better in the long run, though lets not forget the...'success' of the DSi. Lets not forgot all those DSi exclusive...game?

WiiU has a few decent titles but you'd be better off just waiting for a cool sale or bundle, and for games to go down in price since there isn't really enough to justify it right now.

If your graphics card is shit and hindering your PC gaming, then that's the obvious answer. PC is the most diverse and loaded platform as far as gaming is concerned. Investing in being able to play PC games is always the best choice if a choice is to be made.



aofelix said:


> I wouldn't invest in a new card as game development is changing radically over the next year or 2 with the transition to next gen consoles


 
Wut. PC gaming has far exceeded current gen consoles (Xbone/PS4) for years before they were out. The only thing changing is console game development because they can finally actually try keep up a tiny bit better.
PC gaming is completely unaffected.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 29, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> If you had to choose, the N3DS will possibly be better in the long run, though lets not forget the...'success' of the DSi. Lets not forgot all those DSi exclusive...game?
> 
> WiiU has a few decent titles but you'd be better off just waiting for a cool sale or bundle, and for games to go down in price since there isn't really enough to justify it right now.
> 
> ...



I really don't see the n3ds lasting much longer than 2 years before it's successor pops in. Anyways, he already has an O3DS therefore won't be missing on top many titles. The wiiU has the better version of SSB4 and Mario 3D Land/world, and a boat load of other titles not available on other consoles. 


Also I think the dude meant the curve for specs is kinda platau-ing atm, and you won't lose too much by holding off upgrading.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 29, 2015)

2 months ago I would have said "Wii U all the waaaaaaay maaaaaaan." Honestly, though, given recent developments, I think that both the N3DS and Wii U as a collective have around 2 years left. If you think that's a good investment, go for the Wii U. If not, buy yourself a better graphics card (better investment anyway) and wait until the next generation, which will more likely than not be reverse-compatible, unless Nintendo really radicalizes with its next console


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 29, 2015)

A New 3DS would be good very good for you because of bigger screen and good 3D, but don't even think of the exclusive games as a deciding factor.
The Wii U, as game starved as it is, has some very good games that you may want to play or not, but I don't consider it a investment for now.
Unless you really want to play something like SSB4 Wii U or Mario Kart 8, but the 3DS versions are good enough to live with them for the moment. Or perhaps you would like to play Xenoblade X? Or wait another year for Zelda, if it happens not to be in another castle(NX)...
You already have a very good gaming PC, I don't see a reason for upgrading your graphics card.
...
..
.
Buy whatever you want, I think neither is a good option.
If I were in your case I would get a Wii U, as from your options, it is the one that would widen the most the library of games you can access.
But... Argh... Nintendo is suffering...


----------



## aofelix (Mar 30, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> If you had to choose, the N3DS will possibly be better in the long run, though lets not forget the...'success' of the DSi. Lets not forgot all those DSi exclusive...game?
> 
> WiiU has a few decent titles but you'd be better off just waiting for a cool sale or bundle, and for games to go down in price since there isn't really enough to justify it right now.
> 
> ...


 


Have you seen the requirements for Witcher 3, Watch Dogs (poorly optimised piece of shit), Shadow of Mordor etc at the highest graphical settings? Before these "next gen" games, my PC could kill any game aside from Crysis on max settings.

I'm not debating console versus PC. PC shits all over consoles every day of the week from resolution to framerate. HOWEVER, game developers are now able to push games even further and as such, hitting ultra and very high is becoming more and more difficult on single cards whilst maintaining 60fps.

I'm currently sitting on a GTX 670 and although I was tempted to hit up a 970, I really feel the value will come in the next year or so for a killer graphics card that will last that while longer.

IMO now that developers aren't being as held back by shitting consoles, they will be far more ambitious in their attempts. And as every PC gamer knows, although our rigs are way more powerful, they are slightly less optimised and therefore there is a trade off between waiting at the start of generations or having to invest 3-4 years in.  This is all just from my own experience though where I had to upgrade due to a new DX which pissed me off.


----------



## TecXero (Mar 30, 2015)

Wii U. The N3DS doesn't really have much going for it, beyond getting some ports from previous consoles and some games that are "enhanced" for it, nothing worth noting as the enhanced games will still work on a regular 3DS. I guess it's better for 3D if you're into that. The Wii U will give you access to more games over a N3DS, considering you already have a 3DS.

If you can't decide, still, you can't go wrong with a better graphics card.


----------



## aofelix (Mar 30, 2015)

I recommend Wii U over n3DS also because I have both. My n3DS is pretty much untouched. the 3D effect is really really good IMO. However I've sadly worked through most of the 3DS titles I wanted to so its a question of replaying 3DS games  or playing new Wii U games or playing new PC games (/endless back catalogue). Over Christmas, the Wii U really brought the family together too. 

If you don't have a PS3, I'd consider buying a hacked one with an external hard drive and burning through Sony's EXCELLENT last-gen exclusives. I bought one last year for £100 and worked through TLOU, Uncharted 1, Uncharted 2 and Ni No Kuni. 3 out of 4 of those games are probably in my top 10 of all time. Then it has really well reviewed remasters I want to play such as SOTC and GOW.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks for the helpful info everyone! It looks like the majority recommends a WiiU. But chavosaur makes a good point about Zelda being delay until next year and both seem to have a lifespan of about 2 years left. I mainly play my 3ds at home, but the tiny screen hurts my eyes and holding it hurts my hands lol. And yea as of graphics card is concern, I currently have a nvidia 560ti and it plays all my games so far at good graphics and decent framerate. Was looking into getting a gtx 960 2gb (or 4gb) version but that can always wait.

I guess another question would be which Zelda should I play first Wind Waker or Majora Mask...


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 30, 2015)

Nintendo is making some promising games for the WiiU, but I still think that the WiiU is a waste of money.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 30, 2015)

New 3DS *without a doubt*, it's a console with an actual library and support. Unless you have a 3DS, you have all the reasons to get an N3DS and *no* reason at all to buy a Wii U. Look at the list of upcoming games - with Zelda pushed to 2016 and Starfox being an episodic remake of Lylat Wars it's a complete flatline. This is a no-brainer, don't get duped by fanboys who just want to keep dreaming. Get the Wii U next year from the bargain bin and buy a console with a future today.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 30, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> New 3DS *without a doubt*, it's a console with an actual library and support. Unless you have a 3DS, you have all the reasons to get an N3DS and *no* reason at all to buy a Wii U. Look at the list of upcoming games - with Zelda pushed to 2016 and Starfox being an episodic remake of Lylat Wars it's a complete flatline. This is a no-brainer, don't get duped by fanboys who just want to keep dreaming. Get the Wii U next year from the bargain bin and buy a console with a future today.


 



> I currently own a good gaming PC and a regular 3ds.


----------



## aofelix (Mar 30, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> New 3DS *without a doubt*, it's a console with an actual library and support. Unless you have a 3DS, you have all the reasons to get an N3DS and *no* reason at all to buy a Wii U. Look at the list of upcoming games - with Zelda pushed to 2016 and Starfox being an episodic remake of Lylat Wars it's a complete flatline. This is a no-brainer, don't get duped by fanboys who just want to keep dreaming. Get the Wii U next year from the bargain bin and buy a console with a future today.


 


He has a 3DS. His gaming PC's graphics card is playing his games adequately enough. Therefore Wii U seems like a decent decision. OP for the record, I would NOT touch a PS4 or XBOX One. The libraries are FAR too small if you have a gaming PC and every good release keeps getting pushed back. I'd actually recommend buying a new PC rig whenever the next generation of processors or graphics cards drop instead of a PS4 or XBOX One. The value just isn't there ATM whilst Dolphin is basically at 100% perfection of emulation for the Wii/gamecube and opens up a HUGE back catalogue.

I still think you should get a PS3. The library is absolutely nuts, the games are dirt cheap or buying a hacked one is easy as hell. And the catalogue is very very very good.

Otherwise, I'd get a Wii U but it depends if you like the games. I can sink infinite hours into Smash Bros. Mario Kart is a really fun fun fun game for friends and family. Then single player wise, Super Mario 3D world/Donkey Kong/Bayo1/Bayo2/Wind Waker HD (one of my favourite games of all time)/Wonderful101/Pikmin 3 are all pretty excellent. However, thats pretty much where the fun stops. This year, we have Xenoblade and Starfox too... splatoon is a genius concept but nintendo look like they will fuck it up. The future does NOT look great for the console in all honesty but I think its decent value with 10 or so good games with a few of them (smash bros + mario kart) having potential infinite hours of value. However, if they're not your scene... then stay away and wait for the next year or two as the next Nintendo console might be backwards compatible which makes the Wii U obsolete (i hope not and doubt it).







On the new 3DS front, I'd rather recommend a hacked PSP, Ds LITE and PS Vita for the price you'd pay for a new3DS/XL. It would give you access to a HUGE library of games including the 5-10 good vita games, every GBA game and every PSP + PSone game on the go. And since you have a 3DS, you're not missing out on anything. 

For the record I have a new 3DS XL and although I do love it, it's only going to be worth it if you have a unplayed 3DS games you're itching to get into.


----------



## Magnus87 (Mar 30, 2015)

WiIU or 3DS?

Wait E3 2015


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 30, 2015)

falcon64z8 said:


> First world problem here, I currently own a good gaming PC and a regular 3ds.  I currently have enough to afford one system at the moment and just wanted to see what everyone recommends.  I mainly want a New 3ds mainly to play on a larger screen and majora's mask because I have never play that game.  Also, a Wii U for Wind Waker, which I never played, and the new zelda coming out in the near future.  Which one would you guys pick?
> 
> P.S. or a new graphics card


Since you already have a 3DS, you should go with Wii U. 
The only new 3DS exclusive announced so far is Xenoblade and you can play the Wii version of that. Majoras Mask works fine on o3DS


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 30, 2015)

Don't buy the Wii U for the 5 games that are worth a damn on it - save your money, wait till it's cheaper and in the meantime either do nothing, invest in your PC, trade your old 3DS for a shiny new N3DS and enjoy better performance or go for the PS4/XBone to play their exclusives. I'm not even kidding - unless you find a Wii U for around $150-180, it's not worth it. Even buying a PS3/360 will be a better investment at this point in time. Unless you're a Nintendo Zealot, nothing but disappointment awaits you.


----------



## SickPuppy (Mar 30, 2015)

Majora's mask will play on the regular 3ds. And if you have a circle pad pro then you can have the same controls that the N3DS has, but on a regular 3DS. Plus, the circle pad pro help out with the small console/big hands issue. I'm with the post a few up, if you already have a 3DS and not a Wii U, then get a Wii U.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't get what's wrong with upgrading to the N3DS - it's a _better_ system. The circle nub is integrated _(albeit worse than a CPP)_, the additional firepower makes a difference in terms of performance _(faster loading times, better browser, occasionally I even noticed better framerate in games that are for the original 3DS - it works better)_, Super-Stable 3D blows the normal 3DS out of the water, it has integrated NFC so it's convenient for Amiibo if you want to use them _and_ it's getting exclusive software - there's absolutely no reason _not_ to upgrade, especially if you already like the 3DS.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 30, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't get what's wrong with upgrading to the N3DS - it's a _better_ system. The circle nub is integrated _(albeit worse than a CPP)_, the additional firepower makes a difference in terms of performance _(faster loading times, better browser, occasionally I even noticed better framerate in games that are for the original 3DS - it works better)_, Super-Stable 3D blows the normal 3DS out of the water, it has integrated NFC so it's convenient for Amiibo if you want to use them _and_ it's getting exclusive software - there's absolutely no reason _not_ to upgrade, especially if you already like the 3DS.


Because while the n3ds opens the door to more 3ds gameplay, the WiiU opens the door to a whole other console. Different types of games and different feels. 

No one said anything is wrong with upgrading. I got my n3ds on launch, but the fact is, if you compare upgrading one system, vs buying a new system that plays different titles, and different controls and such, the wiiU just seems like a better purchase.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 30, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Because while the n3ds opens the door to more 3ds gameplay, the WiiU opens the door to a whole other console. Different types of games and different feels.


A console that's dead and isn't getting any games. Don't get me wrong, I like the Wii U as much as the next guy, but it's kind of like an old, really, really sick dog from a shelter - you feel sad for it, your heart tells you to adopt it, but deep down you know it's suffering and you can't help but wonder if just putting it to sleep isn't a better option than prolonging its agony. This isn't small potatoes, this is $299 spent on hardware that will play maybe exclusive 5 games that are good, the rest is either better on other systems or on PC. A year or two from now the Wii U will be at least a $100 cheaper _and_ we'll find out what NX is. Wait it out. Wait for Zelda U. Wait for something meaningful to happen on the Wii U front before you dish out cash for an ultimately unsatisfying purchase. _Unless_ you can find it cheaply it's not worth the expense.


> No one said anything is wrong with upgrading. I got my n3ds on launch, but the fact is, if you compare upgrading one system, vs buying a new system that plays different titles, and different controls and such, the wiiU just seems like a better purchase.


It doesn't play different titles because it doesn't have any. I can count Wii U games that are worthwhile with just one hand, that's bad news.


----------



## SickPuppy (Mar 30, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't get what's wrong with upgrading to the N3DS -.



Nothings wrong with upgrading, but isn't that usually done buy getting rid of the old system? Now that upgrading is taken care of, it's now time to go spend that money on a Wii U.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 30, 2015)

SickPuppy said:


> Nothings wrong with upgrading, but isn't that usually done buy getting rid of the old system? Now that upgrading is taken care of, it's now time to go spend that money on a Wii U.


Precisely. So go upgrade to an N3DS, spend the rest of the money on games and wait it out - the Wii U can only get cheaper.


----------



## ov3rkill (Mar 30, 2015)

sell or trade your old 3DS for a new 3DS.

Then again, it depends on the game you really wanted to play. If you want those games out on the Wii U, then get the Wii U. 
The 3DS as you may already know got an awesome library of games. The New 3DS gives life to a better 3D.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Mar 30, 2015)

As of right now Nintendo is selling a refurbish wii u 32gb for $200 same price as a new 3ds.  I already own some good 3ds games and just after playing on the tiny system my hands hurt and I even bought an after market grip for it.  Some of you guys do make a valid point on how there is only a handful of good games on the wii u at the moment, but I prefer quality games over quanity any day.  I mainly game on PC anyways so ps4/xbox1 doesnt interest me and same with ps3.  My buddy has one and I played most of their great games already.  Ps Vita has no games im interested in and I pretty much played all the ds games I wanted back in the days.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 30, 2015)

falcon64z8 said:


> As of right now Nintendo is selling a refurbish wii u 32gb for $200 same price as a new 3ds. I already own some good 3ds games and just after playing on the tiny system my hands hurt and I even bought an after market grip for it. Some of you guys do make a valid point on how there is only a handful of good games on the wii u at the moment, but I prefer quality games over quanity any day. I mainly game on PC anyways so ps4/xbox1 doesnt interest me and same with ps3. My buddy has one and I played most of their great games already. Ps Vita has no games im interested in and I pretty much played all the ds games I wanted back in the days.


Fair enough - if you have disposable income and you can get a good deal on the system, get it by all means. What I'm saying is don't spend $299 on it because it's not worth that kind of an investment, $200 is relatively acceptable. If I may recommend some games for it:

Hyrule Warriors
Smash Bros. for Wii U
Mario Kart 8
Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate
The rest is either not my thing personally or is available in a more refined form on PC or other platforms.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Mar 30, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Fair enough - if you have disposable income and you can get a good deal on the system, get it by all means. What I'm saying is don't spend $299 on it because it's not worth that kind of an investment, $200 is relatively acceptable. If I may recommend some games for it:
> 
> Hyrule Warriors
> Smash Bros. for Wii U
> ...



Yea I do agree with that for $300 Wii U is not worth it but since I can get it for $200 it is.  Also, I bought monster hunter 3 for 3ds and really couldnt get into it. And I do have a friend who wants to buy my 3ds whenever I get a new one.


----------



## Online (Mar 30, 2015)

I sold my old 3ds xl and found a n3ds for super cheap, sold it and bought another cheap n3ds and broke even. If you are willing to sell your old 3ds and can find a cheap wii u then you mght want to consider saving up a little more and just getting both. If you are out and about a lot however, the portability of the 3ds may interest you more.

what interested me in the wii u is it's backwards compatbility to play wii and cube back ups, although it dose seem to have a small library of quality wiiu games, some decent titles are comming to it although zelda will be next year.


As others have mentioned, it is an entirely different experience compared to the 3ds and although it really isn't a good invesment at all, what actually matters is how much enjoyment and fun you think you're going to get out of it.


----------



## aofelix (Mar 30, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Don't buy the Wii U for the 5 games that are worth a damn on it - save your money, wait till it's cheaper and in the meantime either do nothing, invest in your PC, trade your old 3DS for a shiny new N3DS and enjoy better performance or go for the PS4/XBone to play their exclusives. I'm not even kidding - unless you find a Wii U for around $150-180, it's not worth it. Even buying a PS3/360 will be a better investment at this point in time. Unless you're a Nintendo Zealot, nothing but disappointment awaits you.


 


PS4/Xbox One will drop another 100 minimum by the time they have at least 10 exclusive games worth while. Wii U has 10 exclusives which have no competition on the PC platform. PS4 has 2 (blood borne, TLOU) and xbox one I'd never get because eventually 90% of MS's games get ported over to PC.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 30, 2015)

New 3DS. As you know it has a much better library of games and the Wii U doesn't, although some people praise Hyrule Warriors but that's mostly because they don't have anything else to play.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 30, 2015)

SickPuppy said:


> Nothings wrong with upgrading, but isn't that usually done buy getting rid of the old system?


It is? My old 3DS XL is sitting in a draw unused after I got a N3DS.


----------



## aofelix (Mar 30, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> New 3DS. As you know it has a much better library of games and the Wii U doesn't, although some people praise Hyrule Warriors but that's mostly because they don't have anything else to play.


 


How is a new 3DS going to improve his library given he already has a 3DS?


On paper my new 3DS purchase was a no brainer but I've finished so many 3DS games that I actually having nothing to play on it apart from MM3D, new xenoblade [which I will get on PC instead] and MH4.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 30, 2015)

aofelix said:


> How is a new 3DS going to improve his library given he already has a 3DS?
> 
> 
> On paper my new 3DS purchase was a no brainer but I've finished so many 3DS games that I actually having nothing to play on it apart from MM3D, new xenoblade [which I will get on PC instead] and MH4.


 
Trade/sell his old 3DS for the New 3DS and get a better gaming experience. Smash 3DS on the old 3DS isn't bad but not necessarily ideal with those long loading times.

Nintendo should have made Smash an exclusive for the New 3DS.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 30, 2015)

I hate this "exclusives" war everyone's waging, as if multiplats (which are non-existant on the Wii U) don't count.


aofelix said:


> PS4/Xbox One will drop another 100 minimum by the time they have at least 10 exclusive games worth while. Wii U has 10 exclusives which have no competition on the PC platform. PS4 has 2 (blood borne, TLOU) and xbox one I'd never get because eventually 90% of MS's games get ported over to PC.


I hate list wars so I won't stoop to that level, but only Bloodborne and TOLU on the PS4? Okay. I can also totally see all those Fable, Halo, Forza and Gears of War games getting ported to PC - oh wait, they're not, even the 360 ones weren't ported. Sorry, but the cost of investment versus the return is just better on the PS4/XBone, no matter how you slice it. One look at the upcoming games tells you everything you need to know.


----------



## Patxinco (Mar 30, 2015)

My case is kind of similar:
I have the o3DS Black Cosmos, so far i can play all 3DS games besides Xenoblade Chronicles (which i played on the Wii); and i'm gonna go for the WiiU when Xenoblade X it's released, specially if it comes with a special pack with a WiiU customized for the occasion. 
I'll go for the WiiU in your case, but not really now, as someone said before, wait till E3.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 30, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I hate this "exclusives" war everyone's waging, as if multiplats (which are non-existant on the Wii U) don't count.
> I hate list wars so I won't stoop to that level, but only Bloodborne and TOLU on the PS4? Okay. I can also totally see all those Fable, Halo, Forza and Gears of War games getting ported to PC - oh wait, they're not, even the 360 ones weren't ported. Sorry, but the cost of investment versus the return is just better on the PS4/XBone, no matter how you slice it. One look at the upcoming games tells you everything you need to know.


 
Microsoft's announced the streaming service of Xbox One games to PC with optimisations so owning an XO might not be needed to play its exclusives. PlayStation Now is reportedly coming to non-PlayStation devices so that's really good too to make exclusives a thing of the past and have gaming like Netflix.








Then there's Nintendo... Nintendo's kind of Apple of gaming. People are willing to pay ridiculous high prices for glorified happy meal toys as well as games that are awful plus a console that lacks third party support + being as good as a 7th gen system.

Just why does changing the language on Wii U take 4 mins when on 360/PS3 it's instant? *sigh*


----------



## aofelix (Mar 30, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I hate this "exclusives" war everyone's waging, as if multiplats (which are non-existant on the Wii U) don't count.
> I hate list wars so I won't stoop to that level, but only Bloodborne and TOLU on the PS4? Okay. I can also totally see all those Fable, Halo, Forza and Gears of War games getting ported to PC - oh wait, they're not, even the 360 ones weren't ported. Sorry, but the cost of investment versus the return is just better on the PS4/XBone, no matter how you slice it. One look at the upcoming games tells you everything you need to know.


 

*I'm talking about exclusives because OP has a gaming PC, therefore multiplats are hugely irrelevant *. If he didn't have a gaming rig, I would recommend a PS4 or XboxOne in a heartbeat over a Wii U. Hmm...Yes. Exclusives wise, TLOU and Bloodborne. At a push you can include stuff like Transistor/Velocity? which is hardly next gen.

Fair point on the 360 ports. I stand corrected but MS losing bioshock, alan wake,mass effect, and rumoured sunset overdrive really leaves me with little faith with XBOX exclusivity for anything interesting. I bought my XBOX 360 on the premise of how amazing those games looked.. and they were amazing... and they got superior versions on PC and were ported to PS4. Never again will I buy a MS console. Just compare MS exclusives last gen versus PS4 and Sony kills them (albeit most of Sony's good games coming 2-4 years into the console's lifespan).


Upcoming games wise, the PS4 will do well exclusives BUT whats the point buying one now? I'd rather get one 1-2 years down the line once the delayed games like KH3, FF15 and Uncharted drop and the console is cheaper. Right now the Wii U's exclusive library betters the PS4s which is what counts whens someone has a gaming rig. In the UK the Wii U is already very cheap so I doubt the price will plummet much further whilst the PS4's will in 1-2 years time with a possible slimmer iteration. For me, if you have a gaming PC... buying a console is about buying one when it has a healthy library of games which you can access easily at that moment in time. In that regard: Wii U > PS4 > Xbox1 IF you have a gaming PC. If you don't, then stuff like DA I, GTA 5 and Far Cry 4 would push it in the PS4's favour. However, since OP has a decent rig, the Wii U wins IMO [may require an upgrade to graphics card]. PS4 IMO is a no-brainer purchase in 2016 once KH3, FF15, Persona 5, and Uncharted have all dropped as they're experiences a PC can't offer.


Then again, I do appreciate your points. If Smash Bros, Mario Kart, 3D World, Wonderful 101, Donkey Kong, Bayonetta 1+2, Winder Waker HD and the upcoming Xenoblade game do not appeal to you, I would *NOT* touch the Wii U. I personally clocked around 100 hours on MK8 (multiplayer) + Smash Bros alone, completed WW HD which was beautiful for around 30-40 hours in the first few months of having a Wii U so I'm happy with my purchase. HOWEVER, if those games don't appeal to someone from the outset, then the Wii U will only disappoint. 


I think you're looking at the situation from which console is a better purchase. I agree, a PS4 is a better purchase. But when you take into account already having a gaming rig, things look very very different as GTA 5, Far Cry 4, Dragone Age inquisition and the upcoming Dark Souls 2 remake all become irrelevant.


----------



## aofelix (Mar 30, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Trade/sell his old 3DS for the New 3DS and get a better gaming experience. Smash 3DS on the old 3DS isn't bad but not necessarily ideal with those long loading times.
> 
> Nintendo should have made Smash an exclusive for the New 3DS.


 


Yeah fair, if OP sells his 3DS, then buying a new 3DS makes sense.

I'd rather get a PS Vita, PSP and DS lite for the same price (or less?) than a new 3DS though.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 30, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Don't buy the Wii U for the 5 games that are worth a damn on it - save your money, wait till it's cheaper and in the meantime either do nothing, invest in your PC, trade your old 3DS for a shiny new N3DS and enjoy better performance or go for the PS4/XBone to play their exclusives. I'm not even kidding - unless you find a Wii U for around $150-180, it's not worth it. Even buying a PS3/360 will be a better investment at this point in time. Unless you're a Nintendo Zealot, nothing but disappointment awaits you.


Even if you are a Nintendo fan, disappointment awaits you.
I bought my Wii U around two years ago, for €190.
Quite cheap, I thought.
Still a bad investment.


----------



## SickPuppy (Mar 31, 2015)

falcon64z8 said:


> Yea I do agree with that for $300 Wii U is not worth it but since I can get it for $200 it is.  Also, I bought monster hunter 3 for 3ds and really couldnt get into it. And I do have a friend who wants to buy my 3ds whenever I get a new one.


$200 is a good price. I paid $350 for my black Wii U at launch, and bought a white one about a year ago brand new for $180. 

I was thinking about the N3DS and it will probably be what the DSi was to the DS lite, not much better in the way of retail games, as a matter of fact I can't remember one really good game that was a DSi exclusive over the DS/DS lite. I'm not buying a N3DS because of that fact, I'd rather wait for the next Nintendo handheld upgrade.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 31, 2015)

SickPuppy said:


> $200 is a good price. I paid $350 for my black Wii U at launch, and bought a white one about a year ago brand new for $180.
> 
> I was thinking about the N3DS and it will probably be what the DSi was to the DS lite, not much better in the way of retail games, as a matter of fact I can't remember one really good game that was a DSi exclusive over the DS/DS lite. I'm not buying a N3DS because of that fact, I'd rather wait for the next Nintendo handheld upgrade.


I can only hope it's not another DSi and becomes a GBC in the long run - the DSi was a wasted opportunity. That being said, consider DSiWare, DSi Enhanced titles, WPA compatibility, a built-in browser and audio player - the DSi was factually better than the DS.


----------



## SickPuppy (Mar 31, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I can only hope it's not another DSi and becomes a GBC in the long run - the DSi was a wasted opportunity. That being said, consider DSiWare, DSi Enhanced titles, WPA compatibility, a built-in browser and audio player - the DSi was factually better than the DS.



I was just referring to the retail game aspect. The DSi was a wasted opportunity. DSi's WPA meant nothing when all of the DS games had to use WEP. I really don't think there will be many games released that will only be N3DS titles without an old 3DS release as well. The N3DS to me don't offer enough to justify an upgrade, to me the only thing I like about it is the extra horsepower under the hood. Probably get one used after a few years just to have one.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 31, 2015)

SickPuppy said:


> I was just referring to the retail game aspect. The DSi was a wasted opportunity. DSi's WPA meant nothing when all of the DS games had to use WEP. I really don't think there will be many games released that will only be N3DS titles without an old 3DS release as well. The N3DS to me don't offer enough to justify an upgrade, to me the only thing I like about it is the extra horsepower under the hood. Probably get one used after a few years just to have one.


Oh, trust me, if you're in any way interested in the 3D aspect of the 3DS, you would never go back after trying Super-stable - it makes a world of difference.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Apr 2, 2015)

So upon watching the new nintendo direct today, I am much more leaning towards a Wii U now, I forgot about Yoshi World and I am a big fan of mario kart.  Although Mario Kart DS is my favorite and 7 was that great for me, but 8 looks to be really fun.  I am in no rush to buy either system, but I am considering a Wii U more.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 2, 2015)

falcon64z8 said:


> So upon watching the new nintendo direct today, I am much more leaning towards a Wii U now, I forgot about Yoshi World and I am a big fan of mario kart.  Although Mario Kart DS is my favorite and 7 was that great for me, but 8 looks to be really fun.  I am in no rush to buy either system, but I am considering a Wii U more.


And FExSMT, perhaps you are not a fan, but hell I like what I saw.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Apr 2, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> And FExSMT, perhaps you are not a fan, but hell I like what I saw.


Meant to say im NOT a fan of mario kart 7, but yes I love Fire Emblem but I have my original 3ds for that.


----------



## TecXero (Apr 2, 2015)

Poni4 said:


> I can only hope it's not another DSi and becomes a GBC in the long run - the DSi was a wasted opportunity. That being said, consider DSiWare, DSi Enhanced titles, WPA compatibility, a built-in browser and audio player - the DSi was factually better than the DS.


 
I don't think the 3DS has been around long enough for the N3DS to go the route of the GBC. I also doubt the N3DS is a significant enough upgrade for a lot of people. To me, it's not a big enough upgrade to justify almost $200 over the current 3DS I have. It will differ for people. For those that like the 3D, it's a godsend.

To me, it's another DSi. There were some great DSi exclusives (via DSiWare), but I was fine waiting until the next generation, as Nintendo has reliably added backwards compatibility to their handhelds. There might be some N3DS exclusives I want to play, but I'll probably wait until the next generation, as it will probably be backwards compatible with N3DS exclusives. In the end it comes down to what the OP values:

N3DS: If he/she would rather have a slightly better handhelds experience and possible access to a few exclusives, this is the route to go.

Wii U: If he/she would rather have access to the Wii U library, then this is the choice. It depends on if any of the games in that library interests him/her.

PC Graphics card: Well, can't go wrong with better gaming PC hardware, as there's something for everyone on PC.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 2, 2015)

I changed my mind; Wii U > New 3DS

Nintendo has proven that there's still life in Wii U and with the updates they're going to give Super Smash Kart and Super Smash Bros., as well as more quality Wii U games it's worth getting one.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Jun 21, 2015)

So Nintendo e3 just happen and it made me less interest in the wii u at the moment. Star Fox looks outdated and and Zelda is another year away.  Maybe ill wait until next year to get one by that time there will be a price drop.  My buddy gave me his old graphic card (660gtx 2gb) and that should hold me from getting a new card a little longer.  I am really leaning towards getting a new 3ds at the moment so I can play my current library without my hands hurting.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 21, 2015)

falcon64z8 said:


> So Nintendo e3 just happen and it made me less interest in the wii u at the moment. Star Fox looks outdated and and Zelda is another year away.  Maybe ill wait until next year to get one by that time there will be a price drop.  My buddy gave me his old graphic card (660gtx 2gb) and that should hold me from getting a new card a little longer.  I am really leaning towards getting a new 3ds at the moment so I can play my current library without my hands hurting.



The Wii U is more or less dead to them and as such they're possibly holding back the awesome exclusives until "Nintendo Xtreme" is released.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Jun 25, 2015)

So in the end I bought a New 3ds XL.  I am enjoying it very much, makes playing all my old games easier and the 3d doesnt hurt my eyes as well as my hands dont hurt from holding it.  Now I can finally complete games I been wanting to ala Shovel Knight and Link Between Worlds.  Ill see if the Wii U does a price drop next year then ill get one just for the new zelda.  And as for a new graphics card, the 660gtx my buddy gave me should last me until next year.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Nov 29, 2015)

Another update, I just bought a wii u! After seeing the latest nintendo  direct a few weeks ago I been wanting one so I can play the new zelda and some other games. And I found a good deal on the wii u too! Bought the special zelda edition that comes with wind waker for about $250.  Its refurbished but I heard good reviews on nintendo refurbish system so Im not worried and its the special zelda edition which is the one I been wanting too.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 30, 2015)

falcon64z8 said:


> Another update, I just bought a wii u! After seeing the latest nintendo  direct a few weeks ago I been wanting one so I can play the new zelda and some other games. And I found a good deal on the wii u too! Bought the special zelda edition that comes with wind waker for about $250.  Its refurbished but I heard good reviews on nintendo refurbish system so Im not worried and its the special zelda edition which is the one I been wanting too.


Expect nothing but quality from Nintendo refurbished. Also the WWHD bundle was a good choice, I have one myself. You should check the FW version before you update it, it may be exploitable depending on when it was refurbished


----------

